# Midlands Snow



## MBV (Feb 4, 2012)

Its carnage in Brum city centre. 

What is it like where you are?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

pogo says


----------



## MBV (Feb 4, 2012)

damn, where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

dfm said:


> damn, where?


 
Only joking.  Snowfall is currently being monitored on the "where's our snow" thread though


----------



## spawnofsatan (Feb 5, 2012)

Slowly melting in south Notts


----------

